# Pottwale räumen Netze leer..



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2015)

*Pottwale räumen Netze leer..​*Manchmal gibts Dinge, die muss man bringen, auch wenns nicht direkt mit Angeln oder Anglern zu tun hat, weils so interessant oder skurril ist.

Wie in diesem Fall, wo in der Welt berichtet wird, wie Pottwale sich seit Jahren gezielt darauf spezialisiert haben, den Fischern da die Netze leer zu räumen.

Das ging laut Welt schon in den 1990ern los, soll aber 2014 ein "Rekordausmaß" erreicht haben.

Alle "Räuber" wären Männchen (ob die ihren Mädels was abgeben oder die Mädels nicht clever genug zum raubfischen sind, ist leider nicht erwähnt;-))


Es gibt 10 identifizierte "Bad Boys", die das sehr häufig machen und insgesamt sollen es 110 Pottwalmännchen sein, die man schon beim Netze leerräumen erwischt hat..

Das Fische stehlen wäre eine erlernte Kultur, welche die Pottwale weitergeben würden...

Die 10 schlimmsten Räuber sollen jetzt gechipt werden, damit die Fischer den Räubern ausweichen können.

Zum Artikel:
http://www.welt.de/print/wams/wissen/article137463196/Soko-Wal.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pottwale räumen Netze leer..*

PS:
Soll natürlich kein Aufruf an Angler sein, im Sinne des "Fischens nur zur Verwertung" sich nun auch an Netzen und Reusen der Fischer zu bedienen!!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pottwale räumen Netze leer..*

Pottwal Kombirestaurant, "Dive in" / "all you can eat" .

Die Gentlemen bitten zur Kasse in der Raubwalvariante


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pottwale räumen Netze leer..*

So was ähnliches gibt es auch bei den Langleinenfischern vor der Antarktis.  Da haben sich die  Mobys darauf spezialisiert die Schwarzen Seehechte von den Haken der Langleinen zu klauen. Ohne sich dabei die Haken selber ins Maul zu hauen.


----------



## Stipperolli (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pottwale räumen Netze leer..*

Wobei sich hier die Frage stellt wer fängt wem die Fische weg.


----------



## TropicOrange (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pottwale räumen Netze leer..*



Stipperolli schrieb:


> Wobei sich hier die Frage stellt wer fängt wem die Fische weg.



Sehr interessanter Ansatz. Wäre ich Pottwal, würde ichs sicher kein bisschen anders machen, sondern mich eher darüber freuen, dass mir irgendjemand so ein opulentes Festmahl zusammengebunden hat.


----------



## Norbi (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pottwale räumen Netze leer..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Soll natürlich kein Aufruf an Angler sein, im Sinne des "Fischens nur zur Verwertung" sich nun auch an Netzen und Reusen der Fischer zu bedienen!!!!



Wenn es so weiter geht mit dem angeln in Deutschland,wird uns nichts anderes übrig bleiben.#6:m


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pottwale räumen Netze leer..*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Sehr interessanter Ansatz. Wäre ich Pottwal, würde ichs sicher kein bisschen anders machen, sondern mich eher darüber freuen, dass mir irgendjemand so ein opulentes Festmahl zusammengebunden hat.



Endspricht doch der Natur. 
Selber so wenig Energie wie möglich zu verbrauchen.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pottwale räumen Netze leer..*

Als bekennender Macho find ich das schon auch interessant, dass scheinbar nur die Männchen so clever sind - nicht, dass ich davon irgendwas ableiten würde in Bezug auf Menschen ;-))))


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pottwale räumen Netze leer..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ob die ihren Mädels was abgeben oder die Mädels nicht clever genug zum raubfischen sind, ist leider nicht erwähnt;-)



Lol


----------



## stroker (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pottwale räumen Netze leer..*

Halo !



> unseren Fisch zu stehlen



Das sehen die Wale sicher anders !?


MfG


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pottwale räumen Netze leer..*

Klauen die Wale auch von japanischen Fischern?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pottwale räumen Netze leer..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als bekennender Macho find ich das schon auch interessant, dass scheinbar nur die Männchen so clever sind - nicht, dass ich davon irgendwas ableiten würde in Bezug auf Menschen ;-))))



Du Fuchs weisst genau,das Pottwal Männchen während der Paarungszeit einen Harem besitzen

Gibts da zufällig irgendwelche Parallelen?


----------



## MrFloppy (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pottwale räumen Netze leer..*

Auch orcas machen das so. Die Thunfischfischer vor Gibraltar können ein Lied davon singen...


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pottwale räumen Netze leer..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dass scheinbar nur die Männchen so clever sind - nicht, dass ich davon irgendwas ableiten würde in Bezug auf Menschen ;-))))



Vielleicht sind die Weibchen alle in einem radikalen Unterwasser-Vegan-Verein organisiert. |uhoh:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pottwale räumen Netze leer..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als bekennender Macho find ich das schon auch interessant, dass scheinbar nur die Männchen so clever sind - nicht, dass ich davon irgendwas ableiten würde in Bezug auf Menschen ;-))))



Aber als bekennender Macho möchtest du sciher nicht im Matriarchat leben......

Ich hätte damit meine Probleme 

Danke für den Link#6


----------



## kopyto55 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pottwale räumen Netze leer..*

in Naples FL; haben sich zwei Tümmler beim fishing Pier darauf spezialisiert den Ami's die mit lebenden Köfi am Luftballon auf Tarpon etc. fischen die Köfi's zu klauen... |bigeyes|bigeyes

 Mir hat mal einer den snapper geschnappt den ich am herandrillen war. Da gings ab. Habe dann Rollenbügel geöffnet und nach 3 Minuten konnte ich meine Montage unversehrt reinkurbeln. Der Snapper war natürlich weg. #c


----------

